# this probaly my last nissan vehicle



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

*first problem, happened in its second year of purchase. having hard time starting up either on winter or summer time. grinding noise when turning the ignition key. hasnt been fix due to they cant simulate the problem (pending).

* power window having hardtime goin up on a -20 degrees temp. dealership response " its normal cuz its cold" duh! vehicle sold in canada should withstand cold. my 1990 celica has no problem on this (previous car).

* the car is only 3 yrs old and started to rust @ the left rear fender well. under warranty so not a problem...........but its just only 3 yrs old and rusting already.

all this is unaceptable due this car was made in japan. and thats one of the reason why i bought this vehicle ( made in japan).


one question to all the driver who onws this vehicle. does it got recalled due to butterfly screws problem?


thanks to all!
m


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Izombie said:


> one question to all the driver who onws this vehicle. does it got recalled due to butterfly screws problem?


Not yet! But we're heading that way in Australia and am sure Nissan Japan are discussing it seriously as I have been told by Nissan Australia.

I guess that will give you even more reasons not to buy a Nissan again LOL


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

My dealer has not heard of this problem (But everyone who ownes an X Trail or a Sentra or an Altima has.) I don't think there have been any recalls. There is also supposed to be a recall on the fuel filler neck. I am convinced that the service managers are morons and I bypass them and speak directly to the Mechanic.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ERBell said:


> There is also supposed to be a recall on the fuel filler neck.


Yes, there is an official recall for that in Australia. 38,000 x-trails got affected by this in Australia as stated HERE


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

I have an '05 x-trail SE and I've had all the same problems minus the starting problem. The rear left fender rust hole was covered under warranty. With the power windows, the dealer lubricated the sliders and it worked fine after that (this was also covered under warranty). My first car was an '02 celica and I remeber the driver side power window giving me some similar problems in the winter...it was a good car though...I've been kicking myself for 3 years for trading it in. My lease on the x-trail is ending in april and I'm not sure what I'll do. The highlander and pathfinder and too expensive...I've been looking at the escape hybrid or maybe the v6 escape.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

oh yah i forgot, one more thing!!
my indash 6 cd changer has been replaced twice already.

i have ni againts nissan. i love thier cars n truck. well designed yet poorly build.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I too heard that grinding problem upon start up last week. At the same time of this grinding, it barely even started. I went home, waited 2 hours and never heard it again.

REAM1


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

ream1 , did u report it to nissan? i called nissan canada about this issue and they said this is the first problem they heard. maybe if u call them, could put more report in thier data base. im just worried bout this problem get worst after the warranty expires.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I really can't complain about my X Trail. Other than a squealing drivers side window, which was finally fixed it has been a joy to drive. Solid, goes anywhere, does what I need it to do. I load it up with camping gear, strap my canoe on top and take off with the family. And to top it off, it's great on gas.

Before this I had an 02 Jetta TDI. I owned it 3.5 yrs. and had it in the dealership for repairs or warranty recalls for the following.

1) Front Sway bar bushings (warranty)
2) Starter ($600)
3) Fuel pump (warranty)
4) Brake light switch. (warranty)
5) Stereo 2 times replaced (warranty)
6) Regulator for heated seats. (warranty 
7) Glow plug faulty ($35)
8) 2 fouled injectors (warranty)
9) Something to do with crankcase ventilation (PCV) (warranty)
10) In 3.5 yrs. I went through at least a dozen brake and tail light bulbs. VW wanted $20 to change a brakelight bulb. I laughed.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

don't get me started on the problems with these X-Trails.
My latest is the front washer pump has stopped working, seems minor but it's just one more thing in a catalogue of problems which include...

Exhaust oxygen sensor failure.
Failed dCi fuel pump.
Rust on all four doors and tail gate (and I have since found some more on the roof panel).
Fractured fuel injector pipe.
Oil leaking from the intercooler assembly and turbocharger hoses.
Failed battery.
Rear bumper damaged by dealership while servicing.
Speedo under reading which Nissan refuse to do anything about.
Squeaking noise/dry bearing in alternator belt tensioner Nissan couldn't hear.
Various dash rattles.

And don't get me started on the poor customer service, expensive parts prices (£160 for a basic fog light!!!) and miss-leading information in the brochures.

Not bad for 14 months ownership.

I have owned Fords, VW's, BMW's and never have I had so much go wrong in such a short period of time (although the VW came close). And never had such poor customer service from dealerships AND manufactures.

It's such a shame really, this is such a lovely car and I really enjoy driving it. I just wish Nissan had done more testing on the cars before releasing them in the wild or made sure that they where built to the high standard expected of from such a marquee as Nissan.

The next generation of X-Trail diesels will be using Renault engines, I have been in the motor trade long enough to know not to touch anything with a Renault lump in it.
I think when I do replace this car, which won't be for at least a couple more years yet, I will have to move to another manufacture.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> don't get me started on the problems with these X-Trails.


That's quite a list. 

Have you done a big mileage? I've had mine 14 months too and apart from the ecu reprogram that they all needed, the only fault has been a squeak from the os rear when getting in and out. That happened from new and was due to a cable squeaking against a rubber housing. My brother in law has had a SVE dci for 2.5 years and the only thing he's needed has been having the handbrake adjusted for travel. Don't think either of us would have been happy with the list of problems you've had.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, here is my list.

2005 XT, 5-speed manual, 125000km. Will have it 3 years this September.

1) one rear wheel bearing ($109 Canadian)
2) two front stabilizer bushings (around $9 each)
3) set of brake pads (aftermarket, around $140).

That is it. This includes warranty period/work (which it never went back in to the shop ONCE).

I live in an area where road salt is heavy during the winter months, and lots of salty air.
There is zero rust on the vehicle's body panels yet other than above the rear licence plate (which was stained...common problem).

Most reliable thing I have ever owned (knock on wood). I can't complain!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Seems like the diesel engines in the X Trails are a nightmare.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

That's coz the diesel engines aren't built by Nissan.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

> That's coz the diesel engines aren't built by Nissan.


The 2.2 dCi engine in the X-Trail is made by Nissan, the diesels in the up-coming X-Trail will be Renault.



> Have you done a big mileage?


About 27,000 in the last 14 months, mainly motorway. So no, not really. About twice average but not excessive.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

they do somethin about thier customer service and do better in building thier cars. 
i love nissan and i just lost my interest on them. on my first brand new, first nissan car from them..........................lookin @ honda's right now =0


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

newxtrailforme said:


> I've been looking at the escape hybrid or *maybe the v6 escape*.


For what it's worth...my daughter has a Mazda Tribute V6 (sister vehicle to the Ford Escape)....

it has "gas" for breakfast, lunch and dinner :loser: 

might want to re-think the V6 !!


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Izombie said:


> *first problem, happened in its second year of purchase. having hard time starting up either on winter or summer time. grinding noise when turning the ignition key. hasnt been fix due to they cant simulate the problem (pending).
> 
> * power window having hardtime goin up on a -20 degrees temp. dealership response " its normal cuz its cold" duh! vehicle sold in canada should withstand cold. my 1990 celica has no problem on this (previous car).
> 
> ...


In regards to your starting problem, look here for answers: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/114438-darn-x-trail-starting-act-up-again.html 

Hope this help
Lukasz


----------

